# Website Name for shrimp forum!



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I know there are some very smart people out there so i'm asking for some assistance  

I'm looking for a website name for a TBA shrimp forum

-The shrimp forum will be geared towards all shrimp lovers
-will be a international geared forum

Looking for something witty yet.. smart 

let the ideas roll


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Shawn......here's one

ShrimpNow !!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking for a NAME for a new forum  

looking for ideas on a name


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

How about "the shrimp net" I will try to think of more over the next day or two.I cant wait to see this site!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

ShrimpIt

Shrimp-o-rama

BigShrimp <---- someone will like it... 

PimpShrimp

ForeverShrimp

InternationalShrimpForum

.....thats it im out of ideas


----------



## rlove250 (Apr 29, 2010)

petshrimp.com... done
shrimpnow.com... done

How about www.aquariumshrimp.com

It would come up on google searches for people looking for " aquarium shrimp" and it's easy enough to remember.

It doesn't have the pizaz of www.pimpshrimp.com ... seriously, pimp shrimp? "hey man, I've got Crust-asians and Crust-midgets"


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

The shrimp ring

...oh! oh! missionshrimpossible.com


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

haha pimp shrimp that's funny  

keep em coming these are great


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few

The shrimp colony
shrimpoholics
shrimp addicts 
The Shrimp Den

You may have a tough time with this one, there are a lot of shrimp forums out there.

Steve


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How about Shrimps Anonymous?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Ill expand on that.. Shrimpoholics Anonymous


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats a pretty good one tbh


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shrimps-R-Us
Club Shrimp
Club Shrimpaholic

man good thing I don't do this for a living lol


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

How about shrimpschool? After all that is a group of shrimp!


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

The Shrimp Shack


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

what about shrimpaquaria?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

forever inverts

aquacrusta

sensibly shrimp

shrimp sensation


----------

